# Newbie :(



## Preet (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading a lot of threads on here to get some advice and to compare my situation. This morning I had a shock  not a good one. 

My History:

Had a baby boy in 2003, 3 yrs later me and his daddy divorced. Can't remember when exactly but in 2006 I noticed I had a lot of facial hair so went to the g.p and had to have a ultrasound scan. The scan showed I had cysts on my left ovary and was given the contraceptive pill yasmin. A year later met my other half and used the pill for contraception and for pcos. 

So we married in 2010 and I stopped taking the pill for about 6 months as hubby was away, periods were fine. We were reunited in 2011 and I started taking the pill again. 
In March 2012 I stopped taking the pill to prepare for ttc so I thought I would give myself 6 months for body to go back to normal. However I noticed my periods were extremely painful like I had a knife inside my front and back passage   I noticed that sex was painful and at times I had to stop as it was a sharp pain. I went to the dr in may/june and he after much persuasion he referred me to gynae @ king georges in Redbridge. I had to get the usual blood tests to check vaccinations and then one day 21. I then needed to have a vaginal scan in july/august. I then had an appointment in November 2012 to go over all the test results etc. My consultant said i have pcos and need to go on a low g.i diet so then I asked what about the sharp pains I am getting during my periods, I was extremely worried as pain like that is not normal. The pain was unbearable.  The consultant was reluctant to confirm I had endo but did nod when I said is that what I have...  She prescribed me diclofenac suppositories for the pain and told me to try for a baby and if I did not conceive by November next year come back and they will do a laparoscopy and she discharged me  

So we started ttc and in January I literally just walked through my front door and I knelled over as I had very sharp sharp pain in my groin area, I could not even walk and hubby had to carry me inside. Quite shocked but took painkillers and i was ok but I did think what was that did something rupture inside I thought to myself now what do I do as my consultant had discharged me.... I left it and did nothing. 

In February the pains I was having during my periods disappeared....  and to date i still did not have the painful endo periods. Happy? Very!! But from February my periods start with brown chocolate colour clots then a normal period. This has stopped since October... very confused. 

Still ttc and nothing no result I sent hubby to gp to get his bits checked and they referred us to subfertility clinic at queens, romford. I also received another appointment for gynae at king georges for myself in November 2013. So our first appointment at queens was in October and we have completed all blood tests and I had my vaginal scan today and then hubby has SA in January 2014. 

My consultant at king georges cancelled my appointment   not impressed as I have real concerns now as I have been getting random pains and I do not know what's going on. I actually called my gp and asked to get a referral in the summer due to the pains I am getting to a private hospital and he was ready too but then last minute he said it would take longer as he would have to start the referral again and to stick with king georges etc So i listened and accepted his opinion. 

I have not had my period for this month, so I thought am i pregnant?   I always have a period every month even if sometimes the dates change but still in the month. So as I had my vaginal scan this morning I thought and secretly hoping that I'm pregnant. 
So i get to queens and on the table getting scanned and shes asking a lot of questions regarding my last scan, periods and period pain etc  which im guessing is normal. I then asked I'm not pregnant am i? she said that she can not see not gestational sac....   ok...... she tried to show me my ovaries on the monitor but she was obviously looking at the monitor looking like she was confused  

She then went over the scan and showed me picture 1 which showed my right ovary which is all fine   she then showed me picture 2 and is was a large sac and I am talking large.... she said she does not know what it is   its covering my left ovary. She said not to worry but tbh I am bound to worry after hearing and seeing such a large sac and I am guessing I won't have a period this month due to this sac. 
She said I need an ultrasound to see what this sac is and she said she won't be booking me to have my tube checked as she wants to check this sac out. 

So she will refer me, I asked her how long and she said she does not know... great... Now I am thinking what if this sac ruptures?? what do i do? Is it ok to have this large sac just there.... I would of thought they would want me to get a scan done asap.... but obviously not. 

I went to my gp and went off on one tbh and asked if they could write me a letter so I can get an ultrasound scan done privately after all the messing about and not referring me earlier and saying wait for king george and they cancelled my appointment.... I am sooo worried. I have cried sooo much this morning and I am feeling so disappointed....

I am soo sorry for the long post    feeling crappy


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have any experience of this but didn't want to read and run. Really sorry you seem to be having such a confusing and frustrating time.  

A few thoughts come to mind. Can you call either King George's or the clinic where you saw the consultant and ask them for an update on your follow up scan/appointment? It might also be worth exploring whether you do actually need a GP referral to get it done privately (I had a referral for a hycosy with non-ideal timing and was told that having a GP referral to a private clinic would hold up the NHS process, but when I spoke to a clinic separately they would have been entirely happy to book me in without needing a GP referral at all. Obviously hycosy is a more standard procedure but might be worth investigating.)

Good luck and I hope you get some answers soon.

Lirone


----------



## babybird888 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Happy83

SO sorry to hear what you're going through. The waiting is always the worst bit and seems to drag on and on. 

I had a laproscopy and hyteroscopy 3 years ago pretty much to the day due to unbearable period pains that would cause me to throw up then actually pass out as well as pain during sex. Firstly though, I had a scan in which they found a sac covering one of my ovaries. Worrying times indeed.I was, of course, expecting the worst before the operation.  When I came round from the op, the consulltant told me they had found some endo which they lasered off (which he said was causing the painful periods) and the 'sac' that had been seen on the scan had disappeared ie dispersed itself by the time they'd gone in there.  I have had a couple more of these cysts (called chocolate cysts i believe) since then and each one has appeared, grown, then disappeared on its own accord

Now I know this may/may not be what you have BUT I guess the moral of my story is lumpss/scas etc aren't always the bad stuff. So much easier said than done but try to cut yourself some slack with the worrying and just keep on to the hospital to get you in for an ultrasound.  

Think positively..... *hugs*

xxxx


----------



## Preet (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you ladies for your comments and support.

Feeling better today and not thinking the worst about that sac....

Just hope I get seen soon and have my period


----------



## Preet (Nov 25, 2013)

Thought I would update my situation, had my period on the 4th Dec and also have my scan tomorrow....

Am experiencing sharp pain in my sides....

Hope the scan goes ok tomorrow


----------



## Preet (Nov 25, 2013)

Well had my ultrasound yesterday and the outcome was not good. The large sac has indeed gotten bigger it is now measuring at 13cm x 7.5cm x 15cm..

Large!!! They wanted to operate on me yesterday but after talking with my consultant he decided that I need an MRI first then he will operate.  

They have requested MRI making it a high priority... Also had a blood test too.

They have made me promise if the pain gets unbearable I need to come down to a&e and they will operate......

I want thinking it was going to get bigger or get to this where they need to operate but I'm glad they will. I'm experiencing pain all over my abdomen.

Fingers crossed get MRI soon  

Anyone been through this


----------



## Preet (Nov 25, 2013)

Thought I would get advice and support from this forum. 

Have not even had a welcome reply from the moderators. Oh well..  

Thank you Lirone and Babybird888 for your kind words and support, wish you all the best.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

can really give you any advice as it's male factor as far as we know the reason we are having icsi. Thought an hug would be best lol


----------



## Swifty84 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi! I feel your situation Is similar to mine in the fact that I went to ivf clinic for a scan and they couldn't see my ovaries for a large mass. Was petrified as I was on my own and I heard the nurse showing the scan to a colleague and saying look at this etc. this was in September. 
I have had years of pain both during periods and what i thought was ibs etc. anyway the nurse told me to tell my gp to refer me to a hospital near me as it had a shorter waiting list so I went to the gp and did this. Did you know you can also do a thing called Nhs choices where you choose, that way you will be seen quicker. 
St marys where I had the initial scan sent me an MRI appointment the same day as the other hospital had me in for my op! 
The surgeon was brill, I had bilateral dermoids ( one on both ovaries). 1 was 15x8 the other 6x7 with teeth and everything! 
5 weeks after surgery I'm feeling a lot better and just had my period and it was lovely haha! 
Cysts of all kinds are very common so don't worry and I'm a wimp so if I can do it you can! Have you had any news? Hope you don't have to wait over Xmas! But the relief you'll feel when it's sorted will be fab!! 
Oh and keep pestering them I went for years with my symptoms and to a and e being turned away be strong! Sending you lots of positive vibes and thoughts xxxxx


----------



## Swifty84 (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh and they saved both my ovaries! ( sewed them back together) but going to have ivf due to dh low count too. X


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you didn't get the help or support you were expecting. I have no experience in your situation at all so cannot give advice but just wanted to wish you luck and hope your situation gets resolved ASAP.

Xxx


----------

